# A Few Birds....



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

lovely shots


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Beautiful photo of the red-crested pochard! Such lovely, warm colours :notworthy:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely photos 

What camera & lens were these taken with?


----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> Lovely photos
> 
> What camera & lens were these taken with?


Thanks for your comments guys, and the greatest thing is you don't have to travel very far to get half decent images....

Vicky, was recently asked this on another thread, at the moment using a Nikon D700...the dog's if you ask me, Canon users will debate the point and to be totally honest...they have a couple of good points the 5DMk1 and 2!! All shots taken with my 4.5-5.6 70-300VR, it's relatively cheap, bullet proof and churns out good quality in decent light...I'd love to fork out for the 2.8 70-300 prime, it would be heaps faster and great in low light with the D700's high ISO settings...truth is, I spend all my spare cash on reptiles so the lens will have to wait!!...:2thumb:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

These photos are cracking. I love all the browns in the first photo with the ducks. What type of duck is this?

Well done:2thumb:!



'' i must get a half decent camera asap'':whip:


----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

SilverSteno said:


> Beautiful photo of the red-crested pochard! Such lovely, warm colours :notworthy:


From SilverSteno...Red Crested Pochard...:2thumb:


----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

Cleo27 said:


> '' i must get a half decent camera asap'':whip:


Ask most folk and they'll say [and I'm one of them] invest in half decent lenses, that's the trick, if I had a spare £1500 and had a choice of a decent camera body or a decent prime lens...I'd invest in the lens every time...

And remember, you can produce an outstanding image with pretty much any camera you care to shake a big stick at....it's all about being in the right place at the right time, having a decent subject no matter how commonplace and mostly knowing the limitations of your equipment...I'm constantly staggered at the quality of some mobile phone cameras!!!:gasp:

Anyway, happy snapping!!:2thumb:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Cracking shots, Tony : victory:


----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> Cracking shots, Tony : victory:


Cheers Fergie, I thought the Sandwich Terns were cracking...couldn't help but laugh imagining you battling against a good old Larne gale!!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Tony W said:


> Cheers Fergie, I thought the Sandwich Terns were cracking...couldn't help but laugh imagining you battling against a good old Larne gale!!


It's a windy hole! Went back down whenever it was calm and they were all about half a mile out from the shore along with a lonesome Gannet. Not best pleased :devil:


----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm sure you'll get another crack a them, until then, deep breaths...that's it relax...more deep breaths...:lol2:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup it is amazing how good some of the pictures turn out on the most basic of cameras. Tbh I don't have a clue on photography and stuff, but I do love taking pictures. I have about 4,500 pictures of my royal, half of them are absaloutely crap- but I did get a few good ones from my dad's digital camera. I think I might have posted a picture on one of the POTM of her actually.. 

& can't beleive how lovely that first pic is!
all of them are amazing<3!


----------

